# D&D in San Diego, CA (Seeking 1-2 players)



## drothgery (May 3, 2012)

The group I play tabletop games with has been knocked down to three people and assorted temporary fill-ins. So I'm trying to find some replacements.

We mostly play some edition of D&D or something very close; with one player who can't stand 4e and another who can't stand retro-clones (that's me), we're back to playing 3.5 even though no one really wants to DM high-level 3.5. We've done short spots of d20 Modern and Star Wars and even a supers game, but 95% of the time we're playing D&D. 

We play once a week on weeknights at someone's house (usually around 6pm-9:30pm). Since this is San Diego, that means you're going to need to drive there. We're all adults, and understand that the real world sometimes interrupts gaming, but it's really unusual for us to skip a week save for around the holidays.

We're all over 35, and the game's supposed to be fun; no one's doing any improv theater (though we try to stay in character at least some of the time) and no one's a tactical genius when the minis are broken out (though if we run into or expect trouble, we'll try).

Anyway, if you're interested, reply or PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## Caeduss (May 12, 2012)

I am very interested, huge fan of the simplicity of 4e(although the MMO Feel is kinda... ), Have a huge love affair with playing the Defender!

Let me know!


----------



## drothgery (May 13, 2012)

4e's not very likely; as per above, while I rather like 4e, one of the other players really strongly dislikes it (and the reverse happens with retro-clones or anything pre-3e, which is why we're back to 3.5 even though no one wants to run it at high levels).


----------



## Caeduss (May 14, 2012)

I wouldn't mind playing 3.5, or Star Wars (Sage Edition would be the best Star Wars ideally, much less clunky), d20 modern would be a new system for me, but if its based on 3.5, I should be able to pick up the mechanics pretty quickly.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2012)

*poke* no other interest?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 19, 2012)

(still looking; if you're interested but have some concerns, just ask either in this thread or over PMs...)


----------

